# 522 2.01



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

looks like its widespread now


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

kwajr said:


> looks like its widespread now


Hey, I got L2.01 last night but now I don't have the Discovery Channel or TLC. Would that be related to the upgrade? Yesterday I had those two channels. I have two dishes so that my wife can get 100% of the Spanish programming and so that I can get 100% of the local channels for Louisville KY. I may be missing more channels this morning but those are the only two I have noticed. Any ideas how I can fix 'em?


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Anonymous said:


> Hey, I got L2.01 last night but now I don't have the Discovery Channel or TLC. Would that be related to the upgrade? Yesterday I had those two channels. I have two dishes so that my wife can get 100% of the Spanish programming and so that I can get 100% of the local channels for Louisville KY. I may be missing more channels this morning but those are the only two I have noticed. Any ideas how I can fix 'em?


Sort of the same thing happened to me this morning after I received the software upgrade. The only channels I have are my locals.

I will have to call customer service later today to see what's the deal. If anyone else has this problem and called for customer service, please post what you found out. Thanks.


----------



## omnibus (Jun 25, 2004)

I called customer service because I did'nt have the HBO's after the upgrade.

I was instructed to hold the console power button for 5 seconds which shut the box down. Then within another 5 minutes it reset, I had the picture back with the lost HBO's restored.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

do a check switch test


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

I got the update but lost no channels that I know of.....


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

I got my missing channels by doing a front panel reset. I did find a new bug yesterday, when you scroll through the Guide you sometimes get channels repeated. For example, if the Discovery Channel is at the bottom of the list, the next channel after the Discovery Channel in the list will be the Discovery Channel followed by whatever should be next. If when you bring up Guide the last channel on the list is MTV2, when you go down past MTV2 the next channel will be MTV2, followed by whatever is supposed to be after MTV2.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

i find that sometimes when i hit view tv it reboots


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

kwajr said:


> i find that sometimes when i hit view tv it reboots


Don't worry, that's a new feature.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

My channels came back on their own sometime later on the day I posted my previous post.

I must say, that the PIP feature is really cool. I have never had PIP before, so there might be other features I am missing, but for making my single tuner TV without PIP into a PIP unit, Dish gets high marks from this subscriber! I am all set for football season now. GO BUCKS!


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

Savage112 said:


> L202 is now spooling


Seriously? Or are you just being silly? Who are your sources?


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

I was convinced the "hard disk diagnostic" issue started with L201 and they'd quickly release L202 (I joked with the tech support guy about this) to fix it. Others mentioned seeing this menu more often since getting L169 though.... 

L202 isn't listed on Dish's website though (yet). I do expect it's on it's way though. Does it really matter about sources ??


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

Hall said:


> ..."hard disk diagnostic" issue started with L201...


I bet you have your "Update" scheduled for a time of day when you watch TV or you aren't turning the 522 off (suspending it). I bet if you make sure it downloads updates/schedules at a time when you're sure you aren't going to watch or record TV and it is in turned off in Single Mode at the update time or Dual Mode with both tuners off, you won't have anymore problems. I personally think in the next version, they should change the update message to have a timer. If you pick no, it doesn't update, if you pick cancel, it doesn't update, if you pick yes, it updates, if you don't respond within 60 seconds, it updates. That way, if you forget to turn it off it still updates. If you are watching something, you can cancel the update. If you have it scheduled to update at 3:00 am and you have a recording at 3:00 am, does it skip the update? or does it do it automatically the next time there is a period of time without a recording scheduled. I think a lot of the problems people have with resets when pressing Guide, and Hard Drive diagnostics at unwanted times stem from the fact that no one coded logic into the 522 to handle the people, like myself, that want programming guide info, want hard disk diagnostics/defrag/whatever, but forget to turn the 522 off when we aren't using it. The solution, show a message like it currently does, but assume an answer of "yes" if no response in 60 seconds.


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

I called DISH Tech support last Sunday because my local channels stopped working on the 522 but my 322 had the local stations (Topeka, 105* Trans 5) so they shipped me a brand new 522 and I installed it and it worked fine got signal from 105, 110 & 119. Then it downloaded the new software and bam, I can no longer get a signal from 105 on the 522 and my local stations are gone. I called Advanced Tech Support at DISH and we worked on it for 2 hours, even unpacked the old 522 and we went over the software versions and they matched. So DISH now thinks the software update to 202 is causing my 522 to not detect the 105 SuperDISH and they will call back Monday after they have time in check things out.


----------



## mbordel (Jun 24, 2004)

After the 2.01 upgrade, my 522 unit loses (every couple of days) all the channels except the locals from the 148 deg sat. I have to unplug it (cold boot) to get them back.

Maybe it is a multiple dish issue.

I've also seen the channels double up on the guide "issue" too.

This never happened to me with 1.69. With 1.69, I used to lose my favorites. Now, that issue is fixed.

I guess nobody's perfect.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

My updates are set for 3:00am. Rarely, if ever, do I have an event set to record at that time. I also turn the receiver, both tuners, off every night. Can't say the same about my wife, but safe to say 4 out of 7 nights in the week, it's shut off completely.


----------



## kirkjt (Jun 15, 2004)

mbordel said:


> After the 2.01 upgrade, my 522 unit loses (every couple of days) all the channels except the locals from the 148 deg sat. I have to unplug it (cold boot) to get them back.
> 
> Maybe it is a multiple dish issue.
> 
> ...


I am seeing the same thing...favorites fixed, but now I lose channels every couple of days from 119/110.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Savage112 said:


> We put it on the spooler yesterday.


 Do the web people not work weekends ??  The Dish site is still listing L201...

Also, is this a slow rollout update or will everyone get it within 'x' days ??


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

Did a check switch test on my 522 (that is having trouble seeing 105* after 2.01 software update) and I noticed it fails because it can only get even transponders, and not odd. But when I do a transponder by transponder test, I can only lock on to transponder 12 with about a 50% signal. And on 22 I think it will show a signal at 50% unlocked then go dead. I get no other transponders. When I switch out my 522 with a 301, do a switch test, everything comes up normal and fine including 105* Anybody else see this problem?


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

homeskillet said:


> Did a check switch test on my 522 (that is having trouble seeing 105* after 2.01 software update) and I noticed it fails because it can only get even transponders, and not odd. But when I do a transponder by transponder test, I can only lock on to transponder 12 with about a 50% signal. And on 22 I think it will show a signal at 50% unlocked then go dead. I get no other transponders. When I switch out my 522 with a 301, do a switch test, everything comes up normal and fine including 105* Anybody else see this problem?


random fials of check switch , test but i noticed it with 1.69


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

wat fugg saying think body knows


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

mbordel said:


> After the 2.01 upgrade, my 522 unit loses (every couple of days) all the channels except the locals from the 148 deg sat. I have to unplug it (cold boot) to get them back.
> 
> Maybe it is a multiple dish issue.
> 
> ...


This is happening to me too, though I'm not sure if I ever lost my favorites with 1.69. I sent an e-mail today to Dish tech support today about this issue of loosing subscription channels but not locals.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Has anyone seen L2.02 yet ?? Not here....


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Savage112 said:


> L202 is now spooling


Then tell us what serial numbers covering now.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Hall said:


> Has anyone seen L2.02 yet ?? Not here....


I awoke this morning to L2.02. The problem with loosing my subscription channels overnight did not happen, however the audio of the last channel I was watching was absent. A quick change of the channel brought back the audio..


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

Hey, I got L2.02 this morning. Despite what some of my previous posts said, with L2.01 I did have reset errors when pressing Guide, and yesterday, all of the recorded shows I watched had the sound out of sync. This morning I watched David Letterman and the sound was synched. Unfortunately I had to go to work so I didn't get to do a complete test. But when I get home, I will have two programs recording and while I watch a recorded program, I will click Guide to see if that bug is fixed. I wonder, is L2.02 purely bug fixes?


----------



## markav (Jul 26, 2004)

I got 2.02 this morning also, and am disappointed to report that it did not fix the problems I am having (loss of 105* and locals similar to what homeskillet is reporting).


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Something I noticed after my previous post this morning with 2.02, when I powered off TV2 in dual mode, I lost the audio on TV1. A quick channel change restored the audio. I will have to send Dish another email about this problem today. :lovenote:


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

I talked to the Dish Corporate Offices on the phone today about my problem, they are going to send a Tech out to my house. I don't have 2.02 yet... maybe I should disable updates? LOL

If it would have stayed at 1.69 I would have been fine.


SIDE NOTE:

I got my replacement 522 the other day, was watching tv last night and it changed channels on me and started to record. Curious, I went into the timers and it had about 5 weekly timers setup for local stations I didn't get. Went into the DVR list, and had about 20 programs that were recorded by whoever had my 522 before me.... thankfully no PPV charges were listed in there.

The local channel it wanted to record was on channel 11, and I just happened to have a channel 11 for my locals. Since my locals are not working... it totally locked up the machine on me.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

garypen said:


> wat fugg saying think body knows


actually i even agree with you that was bad


----------



## markav (Jul 26, 2004)

homeskillet - well, I've got a tech coming out on Monday. I mentioned to the Dish customer service person I spoke to that there was some online opinion that this might somehow be a software glitch that developed with 2.01, and she basically said by way of general information that 2.02 was supposed to address a number of issues and that most people would be getting it today (though as I stated previously, I've got 2.02 and it didn't fix the problem for me in this case). But for whatever it's worth, I mentioned that there seemed to be a few other people out there having the same problem.

I'm just hoping I can get fixed up in time for Olympic basketball on Monday, that's one of the big reasons I switched to Dish in the first place.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

homeskillet - Are you sure the timers were already on there? (If so, there goes the theory that refurbs are more thoroughly tested than new unit.) But, perhaps a neighbor has the same remote address as you, and created those timers on yours, while doing his.


----------



## mbordel (Jun 24, 2004)

BuckeyeChris said:


> This is happening to me too, though I'm not sure if I ever lost my favorites with 1.69. I sent an e-mail today to Dish tech support today about this issue of loosing subscription channels but not locals.


I don't know if this is related, but I noticed that if I enabled the "lock" feature, that it kept the favorite lists. I also noticed that when I lost it, it really only lost the titles to the individual favorite lists -- the lists were still there, but no title. And it only happened to TV2.


----------



## markav (Jul 26, 2004)

For what it's worth, after I scheduled a tech visit through the Dish office yesterday I got a call back from the local tech who seemed very familiar with the problem I'm having (loss of 105*), the implication being that he'd dealt with it numerous times over the past week. He suggested unplugging the machine, disconnecting the satellite leads, waiting five minutes, reconnecting the satellite leads, plugging the machine back in, and once it's back up doing a check switch. Also make sure you're set for super dish on the "point dish" screen.

Unfortunately, it didn't clear the problem up for me, but at least it looks like they are becoming aware of the issue.


----------



## omnibus (Jun 25, 2004)

I got the 2.02 update and for the first time had an anomalous problem. I hit the "guide" button and my 522 reset. When it got back to the downloading from satellite dialog it said 1 of 5 and stayed there. I then shut the box off and when I turned it back on a couple of minutes later it reported 5 of 5 status, stayed there for a couple of minutes then I got my programming back.


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

My nearest neighbor is 3 miles away. I live out in the rural parts of Kansas. I had just plugged the machine in and they were there.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Sometimes I think that if the Dish logo wasn't silk-screened on these units, they'd fall off.


----------



## omnibus (Jun 25, 2004)

My 522 with software version 2.02 reset itself for the fourth time after pressing the "guide" button. It works just fine most of the time.

A call to Dish tech support elicited a response that they had never heard of this problem. The original agent put me on hold twice while she checked with advanced tech support. When she got back on the line she said she had spoken to two other people who denied having heard of this guide button reset before.

The tech had be unplug my 522 for 15 seconds and curiously admitted that it probably wouldn't cure the problem.

The last think spoken of was her admission that I could expect no immediate solution to the problem, to which I replied that they were in grave danger of losing a customer if this problem persisted for very long. I asked her to include that in her notes and her report and she paused long enough to make me believe that she did just that.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

omnibus said:


> It works just fine most of the time.


I believe that's Dish's advertising slogan, isn't it?


----------



## omnibus (Jun 25, 2004)

It took DirecTV 4 tries to send me the proper replacement remote control for my Sony/Tivo T-60

Then they refused to make a service call to re-aim my dish after a roofing contractor did'nt tighten it down properly prior to a wind-storm.

After my recent experiences with Dish it looks like I jumped from the frying pan into the fire.

Our local cable company delivers mediocre at best picture quality except on premium movie channels which I don't subscribe to anyway.

If I go back to DirecTV I have to settle for network feeds instead of locals and several missing minor networks, notably WB and UPN.

Somebody toss a coin for me!!!.......... HEADS!!!


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

It sounds like you'd be better off with a library card.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

omnibus said:


> My 522 with software version 2.02 reset itself for the fourth time after pressing the "guide" button. It works just fine most of the time.
> 
> A call to Dish tech support elicited a response that they had never heard of this problem. The original agent put me on hold twice while she checked with advanced tech support. When she got back on the line she said she had spoken to two other people who denied having heard of this guide button reset before.
> 
> ...


maybe if we all report they will still never heard of it


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm having a ton of problems with 2.02, Guide button resets system, have to reset system to get sound sometimes, progress meter sometimes fails while fast forwarding, etc. Is this system written in Java? Are they maybe forgetting to call System.gc()? I really think there is a memory leak somewhere. Since it tends to run well, then degrade (sound skipping, brief pauses, etc) and finally fails. What they should do, is run some sort of garbage collection everytime you change channels or open a menu or screen. Hopefully they haven't made the software so big that it has to use a swap file on the harddrive, while recording two programs, while playing back two programs.

If anyone from dish would like a debugger, I'd be happy to look at the source code. Just as long as it is mostly Java, C, or C++. By the way, open source is cheaper and faster, think about that Dish. You can write a thin OS that segragates closed source binaries (handles the decryption of streams) from the open source binaries. You could have dish subscribers debug and optimize most of the vital software without opening the door to hacker bent on stealing service.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2004)

omnibus said:



> A call to Dish tech support elicited a response that they had never heard of this problem. The original agent put me on hold twice while she checked with advanced tech support. When she got back on the line she said she had spoken to two other people who denied having heard of this guide button reset before.


That's what they told me like three weeks ago when I called to report it. So much for checking with advanced tech support.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

The 522's operating system, as well as the 721, I believe, is a modified Linux. I've seen it called DishLinux. 

Has anyone requested the code from them, less the "proprietary" stuff ??


----------



## omnibus (Jun 25, 2004)

When I reported the guide button reset problem I mentioned that mine was not an isolated case. I told the tech (term used very loosely) that other folks on the internet reported the same problem. I volunteered the URL of this forum and she seemed to dutifully copy it down.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?threadid=6558 sort of


----------

